# White and Chestnut Friesians



## SpiritJordanRivers

I found these pics on the internet after my friend and I were talking about chestnut friesians (her old barn had 1 of 6 in the world) and I thought I'd share. They are all PUREBREDS <3 The white Friesian is absolutely stunning!!!!!! SOO pretty! I want one!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

They are just too gorgeous. I have never seen a white friesan, but i have seen the chesnut ones before.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

The white one is NOT pure, its half arabian, ive read to article, but i love the chestnut!


----------



## close2prfct

They are both gorgeous.. the white one Pure or not WOW..he is one very pretty boy! Can you imagine keeping him clean though??


----------



## Iluvjunior

wow very pretty!


----------



## RoCru

Oh wow! They are lovely!


----------



## smrobs

Stunning!! I like the black ones better but different is always good.


----------



## Rissa

I am pretty sure that white one under saddle is a cross. I've read it in a Friesian magazine. Arabian I believe.

The red Friesian is called a Fox Friesian.


----------



## CheyAut

The white, well the first two photos are of a GREY horse named Nero who is 3/4 Friesiand and 1/4 Arab. I don't know about that last photo, but it is NOT a pure freisian. They only come in black or chestnut. But I DO think Nero is gorgeous


----------



## masatisan

The one at the bottom is albino. But he doesn't look like a Friesian, his legs are too fine and clean although, he could be partbred.


----------



## wintec

I went to a friesian inspection last spring and saw a chestnut colt. he was absolutely gorgeous! They are very unique in their looks. Makes them stand out a bit from the black you usually see.


----------



## tempest

The only problem with Friesians that aren't your basic black is that they can't be registered. I don't know why but they can't be.


----------



## wintec

Exactly Tempest! When I was at the inspection the owners just wanted to show off their chestnut colt. He couldn't be judged because of his coloring. Its a shame because he was a real stunner.


----------



## Jillyann

tempest said:


> The only problem with Friesians that aren't your basic black is that they can't be registered. I don't know why but they can't be.



Interesting. I did not know that. I wonder why it is?:?


----------



## wintec

maybe its not truely breed standard. An extra bloodline may have been thrown into the mix giving it that coloring?????? I honestly have no idea

here is a bit of something from the Friesian Horse association website.
*Q. What colors do Friesians come in? *
A. The only color a studbook-registered Friesian comes in is black, however this may range from very dark brown or black-bay to true black. Many Friesians appear black bay when their coats are shedding or when they have become sun or sweat bleached. Selective breeding minimizes white markings and the only white marking allowed on a studbook-registered horse is a small star.


----------



## goldilockz

How do you get 3/4 of one breed and 1/4 of the other?


----------



## tempest

I want a Friesian so badly, but I'll have to be content with my half Friesian. Besides I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## tempest

I'm going to say that we're using an Arab and a Morgan(I randomly picked two breeds). You breed the Arab to the Morgan and get a baby. Then take that baby and breed it to an different Arab. Take the baby of that group and breed it to a different Arab. I think that's how you would get a 3/4 of one breed and 1/4 of the other. So complicated.


----------



## Lori1983

You can get a 3/4 simply by having a parent that is, for example, 1/2 Arab and 1/2 Friesian, then breeding it to a full Friesian. The result is 3/4 Friesian, 1/4 Arab.

LoL, in other words, breed a half-bred to a full bred. 

Really beautiful pictures, regardless of the breeding.


----------



## upsidedown

The bottom one has mottled boy parts and dark eyes, despite is pink skin. Isn't that an appy/knab trait?


----------



## mountainhorse44

A true white has dark eyes. A cremello has blue eyes. That's where misconseptions come into play. Cremelloes always get called/mistaken for white horses when they are not white but varying shades of cream. A true white, has pink skin and brown eyes. JMO there is no such thing as the albino gene in horses. Albinos are animals with pink skin, white hair and red/pink eyes. There have been no white horses born with pink eyes. Ever. Only brown. Blue eyed "white" horses are cream, not white. Some have clear markings, like stockings and blazes and some are solid cream.. but still cream none the less.


----------



## mountainhorse44

The bottom horse is called a True White.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Ya'll are right, the first 2 pics are Nero, but the article I read didn't say anything about being 1/4 arab, I'll have to go back and read it. I just looked further into the last pic and it's a half friesian.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

mountainhorse44, I've heard that cremellos have dark eyes and perlinos have blue eyes . . .


----------



## Rissa

You guys wondering about the Friesian registry thing need to read up on FHANA.

They are very, very picky. This breed almost went extinct.

FHANA - Friesian Horse Association of North America

Keegan's photos are in there somewheres.


----------



## wild_spot

Your correct, mountain horse. There is no such thing as an albino horse, it doesn't exist. Albinism is shown by the absence of pigment, which results in pink skin, white hair, and red eyes. Any horses that look white are either grey, or a dilute.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

They've got nothing on the black ones


----------



## CheyAut

All double dilutes (cremellos, perlinos, and smokey creams) have blue eyes.

But white horses CAN have blue eyes, as well. Splash and Frame both cause blue eyes, so if you have, for example, a max white sabino that also has frame or splash, it can have blue eyes.


----------



## Prince24

those chestnut ones are stunning! someone should make another breed out of those I think. They are too good to waste!


----------



## Poseidon

That chestnut (or Fox) Friesian's name is Molly. I think that last picture is part Appaloosa.. I've seen the picture before. I just saw Mystic Warrior (really loud Appy/Friesian as a foal, but has grayed out ((gray dam)) to almost white) on facebook today. 

Also, I'm pretty sure first generation chestnut Friesians are registerable because it wasn't exactly their fault, but if you breed one, its offspring aren't because it would be purposefully creating more red Friesians, which is extremely frowned upon. 

I do love fox Friesians though and that mare is just stunning.


----------

